# Sancha



## aurrora

Would someone please tell me what this means in English?  Any help would greatly be appreciated.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Aurrora: Welcome to the forum! Please, *read the rules * before posting again. They're there to be read! And, they're very useful.

We need context  in order to answer your question.

Thanks!


----------



## Fernando

They are names (Sancho for men, Sancha for women). Sancho Panza was Don Quixote's squire.


----------



## fenixpollo

If you're looking for the version of the first name "Sancho" in English, you won't find it. It probably comes from a place in Spain (link) and therefore doesn't have an equivalent in English.


----------



## belén

Actually, there is a context where Sancho means "the man who is being cheated by his wife" in Mexico.

Aurrora, please be so kind to let us know if this makes sense...

Belén


----------



## Puntitas

Hi Aurora,


"Sancho" is a slang term for a lover. I'll have to double check with my sleezy friends to find out what kind of lover this is exactly, but it's possibly a sugar daddy, a pimp, or just a ... let's say, "screw buddy." I'll post again this evening.

Ciao


----------



## typistemilio

Certainly true, Belen!.

Here in Yucatan, it is common to hear when someone sneeze the almost famous answer: ¡Sancho!

Once, I asked someone what kind of courtesy was that. The answer:

¡Sancho, el que entra a tu casa cuando te vas a tu rancho!.
(Sancho, the one that come into your house when you go to your ranch!)

Perhaps someone believe that when you're snoozing, this is a premonition that you must take care a lot the relationship with your husband/wife. 

Note: Some feedback to correct my english will be welcome.

¡Saluditos!


----------



## ILT

Sancho is the name given to the wife's lover, and it's very common to use it with that meaning.

However, Sancha, never heard it.


----------



## Fernando

Thank you, mexicans. I was fully unaware of this meaning. My stupid answer:

"They are names (Sancho for men, Sancha for women). Sancho Panza was Don Quixote's squire."  

A question for you: This is the RAE definition. Is it correct? Note it is not "chancho":

sancho1. 
 (De sanch, voz para llamar al cerdo). 
 1. m. Ter. cerdo (ǁ mamífero artiodáctilo). 
 2. m. Méx. Animal macho criado por una hembra que no es su madre.


----------



## aurrora

I first want to apologize for not clairifying how the word "sancho/a" was used.  My bad.   

"Sancho/a" was said to me by a co-worker of mine who called me his "sancha".  I had never heard that before, and when I asked him what it meant, he refused to tell me.  Now I know why!!  

Thanks again for everyone's help!!


----------



## typistemilio

Hello again!

Fernando: I don't heard never in my life the word "sancho" in any of the definitions of the RAE. However, I am not expert in this kind of things... I must confess. My closest relation with the pigs was an unfortunely incident with one when I was only 8 (pigs 1, Emilio 0), and the ham that I buy every week in the supermarket.

Note: I will appreciate so much the feedback to correct my english.

¡Saluditos!


----------



## fenixpollo

And I thought that Sancho was just a name!  

Emilio, 

Since you asked...





			
				typistemilio said:
			
		

> Fernando: I have never, in my life, heard the word "sancho" in any of the definitions of the RAE. However, I am not an expert in this kind of things ... I must confess. My closest relation with the pigs was an unfortunate incident with one when I was only 8 (pigs 1, Emilio 0), and the ham that I buy every week in the supermarket.
> 
> Note: I would really appreciate [CODE]so much /CODE] [color=blue]any [/color]feedback to correct my english.[/QUOTE]Your English is good and very understandable. When I saw something in your first post that confused me, I was surprised:[QUOTE] it is common to hear when someone sneeze...when you're snoozing[/QUOTE] I figured out by the context that it should be "when you're sneezing", but "snoozing" is also a word -- slang for sleeping or napping.
> 
> Just trying to be helpful!
> 
> Saludos.[/CODE]


----------



## VenusEnvy

I asked a similar question in January. Check it out here. The thread corresponds with the responses from Punitita and I Love Translating. Enjoy!


----------



## suso26

Sancho is not the man who is being cheated by his wife.. Sancho in Mexico is the man who is having seXX with the wife, but hes not the husband!..  "Sancho" is someone else (the lover)..


----------



## ILT

aurrora said:
			
		

> I first want to apologize for not clairifying how the word "sancho/a" was used.  My bad.
> 
> "Sancho/a" was said to me by a co-worker of mine who called me his "sancha". I had never heard that before, and when I asked him what it meant, he refused to tell me. Now I know why!!
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help!!



What he was doing is joking with you saying that if he were to be unfaithful to his wife, it would be with you; or maybe that you two spend so much time toghether that it would seem as if his wife should be jealous of you.

As with everything, it depends on the context; that is, the tone he used, the kind of friendship you two have, the persons who heard the joke, etc.


----------



## Puntitas

Yes,


As others have said, "sancho" is the guy who slips in to give the wife a little sugar while her husband is out. It's the character who, in Led Zepelin and AC/DC songs is called the "backdoor man." He isn't interested in any commitment, and he's not likely to promise he'll marry her as soon as her lout of a man leaves her.

I notice that pochos, people who speak both English and Spanish (badly), also use sancha.

One of my dictionaries says that it is also a goat herd, an animal not nursed by its mother, an ox used to the harness, and a billy goat, but I've never heard the word used in any of those ways before.

Incidentally, the same dictionary says that a "Sancho Panza" is a person who doesn't have much of an identity.

Ciao


----------



## GabachoBueno

I'm from California,... 
and Most Definitely .... Among the Mexican-Americans living in Southern California, Sancho (sancha in not used) is what we call in English a "back-door man",.. a disgusting and reviled man who purposely seduces only married women.... or a particular married woman.


----------



## aurilla

Live and learn...


----------



## GabachoBueno

P.S. ~ ~  

For our humorous friend, Puntitas,,... 
(between a strawberry field and a peach orchard? )
whom I can relate to regarding the Zep, and AcDc,..

Pocho,... or some spell it Bocho,... is Also a derogatory 
slang term... that I found was used extensively by 
Native Mexicans to refer to Mexican-Americans... 
and yes it was made pretty clear that the bad 
reference was partly because of their poor Spanish skills. 

Anyway,.... I guess I'll go back to my Mushroom Field , 
and listen to some Zep,... or some Joe Satriani  (yeah!)

hee heeeee ,.... 

Paz a Puntita, Y Todos  !

Hasta Luego  ~ ~ ~ ~


----------



## Ron in LA

typistemilio said:
			
		

> Certainly true, Belen!.
> 
> Here in Yucatan, it is common to hear when someone sneeze*s* the almost famous answer: ¡Sancho!
> 
> Once, I asked someone what kind of courtesy *that was*. The answer:
> 
> ¡Sancho, el que entra a tu casa cuando te vas a tu rancho!.
> (Sancho, the one that come*s* into your house when you go to your ranch!)
> 
> Perhaps someone believe*s* that when you're *sneezing*, *it* is a premonition that you must take care *of your* relationship with your husband/wife.
> 
> Note: Some feedback to correct my english will be welcome.
> 
> ¡Saluditos!


 
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Soy Yo

Muy interesante!  En este contexto, habrán dado en la clave en cuanto a su significado.

Una pregunta... yo también tenía entendido que Sancho era un "apodo" para Francisco... Paco, Pancho y Sancho.  ¿Es eso correcto, o no?  En la Edad Media hubo reyes de Navarra y de Castilla-y-León nombrados Sancho.


----------



## fenixpollo

Yo, look at post #3 in this thread:





			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> They are names (Sancho for men, Sancha for women). Sancho Panza was Don Quixote's squire.


 It is indeed a nickname for Francisco.


----------



## Soy Yo

Mmmmm????  Thanks, but nothing there about Francisco....


----------



## insertmusichere

yo,

down here in south texas (where even the gringos speak pocho spanish), you will hear Sancha regularly used, especially among youth. neither sancho nor sancha are used in any other way than to refer to someone's lover. also down here, one does not have to be married to have a sancho/a. I would only have to be in an exclusive relationship for my lover to be called sancha/o.

ah, sancho. it's such a great term. i use it all the time =]

peace


----------



## lforestier

Sancho and Sancha is used here in Texas for a lover of a married person.

Sancho used to be a common name in Spain and back when the sons took on their fathers name as their surname, the surname Sanchez was created (Rodrigo, Rodriguez, and so on)

Your friend is saying that you're his mistress.


----------



## boydkisk

gabachobueno--that is incorrect, man, that they don't use sancha in Cali. I lived there for 4 years and heard it all the time.


----------



## lforestier

In Puerto Rico, that "backdoor man" would be called "chillo"


----------



## leoncillo

A ver si esto ayuda.
In the military US Army they call him "Jody".


----------



## leoncillo

Tambien a la persona que traiciona en una relacion se le llama "two-timer"


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Debe ser una expresión muy local mexicana ya que en el Perú no la he escuchado nunca (ni en las telenovelas mexicanas)


----------



## leoncillo

CarlitosCorazon,
Sancho/sancha es un una expresion muy coloquial o vulgar por eso no se usa en la TV or en las telenovelas mexicanas.


----------

